# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Beginner - Question about Submitting to the Interpreter

## LRBrunkow

Hello,
I'm brand new here so I hope this is the proper place to ask this question. When I am in the lessons and I type my script into the little box and hit submit, it runs it through the interpreter and shows me what I've coded. However, the only way I know to return to the lesson page is to use the back arrow. This erases everything I've put into the box. It's not a problem unless I have an error in my script and need to fix it...I have to use the back arrow and start all over. Am I doing something wrong? Thank you and thank you for these lessons!

----------

